# Melatonin users help please



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've tried just about every prescription and non prescription drug for my insomnia over the past few years, some have worked better than others, currently using a mix of codeine and diazipam which on and off is working, but not doing so great at the moment

have always heard you guys rave about Melatonin so i'm gonna finally give it a try

having looked through the site ebay seems to be the place where people mostly get them from

problem is i typed Melatonin into ebay and it came up with dozens if not hundreds of different sellers on there, most of them had pretty good ratings but nearly all of them were in the U.S and delivery times ranged from 2 weeks to over a month, plus there's so many different brands

money's not really a problem i just want them to turn up reasonably quickly, also i've got no clue what dose to take or how many to buy at a time?

so for anyone that buys them can you give me a link to who you get them from

cheers


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i use this brand and it works fine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Optimum-Nutrition-Melatonin-3-mg-sleeping-aid-100-Tablets-Free-Shipping-Intl-/112302583340?hash=item1a25c16e2c:g:SoYAAOSw2gxYogGH

take with gaba for maximum results

or just get dave palumbo's sleep aid that already combines them both

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Species-SOMALYZE-90-Capsules-FAT-BURNING-SLEEP-AID-Carnitine-Melatonin-GABA-/371311950556?hash=item5673eabadc:g:woIAAOSwcwhVOSHb


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i use this brand and it works fine
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Optimum-Nutrition-Melatonin-3-mg-sleeping-aid-100-Tablets-Free-Shipping-Intl-/112302583340?hash=item1a25c16e2c:g:SoYAAOSw2gxYogGH
> 
> ...


 cheers mate

how comes theyre all from the US is it not allowed over here?

and i don't know why but seeing optimum nutrition do it makes me think it's a bit mickey mouse if that makes sense

always heard on here people with terrible sleep problems like me and have tried the strongest of legal and illegal alternatives swear by it, seems weird that something that O.N do a line in manufacturing for something like sleep would be any good


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

workinprogress1 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> how comes theyre all from the US is it not allowed over here?
> 
> ...


 I use the same ON Melatonin, I just wish I had known of it when I was in uni,

Its not the greatest thing, but it actually stops my mind from going and thinking about random crap, and I can get some sleep,


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

swole troll said:


> take with gaba for maximum results


 Never heard of this, will give it a go


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

5-10mg of valium does me or 1ml of GHB.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> I use the same ON Melatonin, I just wish I had known of it when I was in uni,
> 
> Its not the greatest thing, but it actually* stops my mind from going and thinking about random crap,* and I can get some sleep,


 That's my problem, i sleep but my mind is always racing and have the weirdest f#cked-up dreams. Very vivid and can remember then clearly the next day. End up feeling tired all day


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Smitch said:


> 5-10mg of valium


 good old days, i remember when i first started, a 5mg valium would make me feel so warm and relaxed, and i'd drift off into a blinding nights sleep

take 50mg these days and don't even know i've taken anything

my only experience of ghb is the adverts for it in the muscle mags i used to buy in the 90's when i first started training, didn't have a clue what it was for then, got a rough idea what it's all about now but seems like a lot of agg to get it and all that and not sure it would be a long term decent solution, i've got proper long term insomnia so not just looking for something to sort me out coming down after having a sniff now and then i want something that'll hopefully work long term, think i've built up a tolerance to all of the usual prescribed and reccy options


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> how comes theyre all from the US is it not allowed over here?
> 
> ...


 as @SimpleLimit said theyre spot on

i actually found them to be the most effective


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> Never heard of this, will give it a go


 basically just try to duplicate dave palumbo's sleep supp

the MVP being 3mg melatonin and 2000mg gaba


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Have you guys tried any meditation? Like mindfulness... I did an 8 week program similar to the one the NHS offers (called Finding Peace in a Frantic World) and coupled with a few behavioural tactics such as getting up to do more meditation if lying in bed awake more than 30mins it's extremely effective. It's the only way I've found to quiet a racing mind. In essence you are able to take a step back from thoughts, not engage with them and as such they float off.

I'm interested in dave palumbos sleep aid tbf, will look at that as I'm amazing at slacking at stuff which is good for me and still get transient sleep issues.

For short term use sedating antihistamines can be good like chlorphenamine or the much stronger phenergan. Chlorphenamine is pretty harmless but phenergan has some nasty neurological sides if used for a long time.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

swole troll said:


> i use this brand and it works fine
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Optimum-Nutrition-Melatonin-3-mg-sleeping-aid-100-Tablets-Free-Shipping-Intl-/112302583340?hash=item1a25c16e2c:g:SoYAAOSw2gxYogGH
> 
> ...


 Whats the total cost of palumbos stuff once its been imported?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

charlysays said:


> Whats the total cost of palumbos stuff once its been imported?


 its on the second link i provided in the post you quoted

£24.72 for the product
£7.18 shipping


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

charlysays said:


> Chlorphenamine


 First generation antihistamine. I use it when my hayfever gets out of hand as cetirizene or loratadine doesn't work too well.

I suspect sides will vary person to person but it totally kills my libido


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I use this stuff, when you search in eBay put 'UK dispatch' in the search.

Arrived in 4 day's

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MELATONIN-10mg-5mg-3mg-1mg-Capsules-Tablets-Liquid-SENT-FROM-UK-/172548436139?var=&hash=item282cb030ab:m:moLLNmfk845LRr1w70SELsw

I went for the 10mg one's, 30 mins before bed and I,m struggling to keep my eyes open, others say the 10mg make them feel a bit groggy in a morning.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TM also do ON melatonin i see

What about Zopiclone or something.

Often think about using it temporarily to get over jet lag


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> TM also do ON melatonin i see
> 
> What about Zopiclone or something.
> 
> Often think about using it temporarily to get over jet lag


 Used zopiclone for the best part of half a year, always felt groggy as hell upon waking. Prescribed 600mg per day of pregabalin now and I take the lot before bed along with 10mg melatonin, now having the best sleep I have ever had in my life.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Used zopiclone for the best part of half a year, always felt groggy as hell upon waking. Prescribed 600mg per day of *pregabalin *now and I take the lot before bed along with 10mg *melatonin*, now having the best sleep I have ever had in my life.


 you reckon good for jet lag? takes me near a week to get that out of my system


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> you reckon good for jet lag? takes me near a week to get that out of my system


 Personally I would try just the melatonin first without the aid of prescription drugs, pregabalin and zopiclone both have me out within the same space of time TBH, feel a lot less s**t with the pregabalin though. Would not recommend pregabalin for prolonged use unless you actually need the drug though, same with most scheduled drugs it has addictive qualities, less adictive than zopiclone from my experiance though. If you are usually a good sleeper the melatonin should be enough though.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Personally I would try just the melatonin first without the aid of prescription drugs


 I tried it before, have it in the house actually but didn't do much. Will 2 or 3 and see


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> I tried it before, have it in the house actually but didn't do much. Will 2 or 3 and see


 Give 10mg a shot mate, people respond to it differently, it is a hormone.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Melatonin and MK for the win.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I got melatonin prescription from the gp, it's 3mg slow release and does the job. He said it's not licensed for prescription to under 55s but was happier to give me it rather than sleepers. Think it's called circadian


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> First generation antihistamine. I use it when my hayfever gets out of hand as cetirizene or loratadine doesn't work too well.
> 
> I suspect sides will vary person to person but it totally kills my libido


 For how long after taking it? That's a new one on me. Phenergan does that to me. I steer clear of taking anything but occasionally use chlorphenamine for dust allergies at bed time.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I would say about 7 to 10 days ime, however I'm not entirely sure. I just remember how great the sleep was and lack of allergies I suffered from until I realised that I had no desire for sex at all. Sex drive (and allergies) returned within 2 days of stopping taking it so it's certainly not a problem tbh


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Have a look on Wikipedia, it seemingly has the same effect as a lot of antidepressant medications. Just don't expect to sneeze, or have sex whilst it's in your system  It's fine to get rid of really bad hay fever short term, however. I'm particularly sensitive to oil seed rape pollen (yellow fields) which will be about soon, come June I'll be fine.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> I've tried just about every prescription and non prescription drug for my insomnia over the past few years, some have worked better than others, currently using a mix of codeine and diazipam which on and off is working, but not doing so great at the moment
> 
> have always heard you guys rave about Melatonin so i'm gonna finally give it a try
> 
> ...


 Melatonin is good for mild insomnia but if your knocking back valium and opiates at the same time and still cant get to sleep it's not going to help IMO.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Melatonin is good for mild insomnia but if your knocking back valium and opiates at the same time and still cant get to sleep it's not going to help IMO.


 cheers

will probs still give it a shot though


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

3mg slow release Melatonin works well for me. I often stack it with DL Phenylalanine, Taurine and ZMA. That combo on an empty stomach KO's me in about 30 mins.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> 3mg slow release Melatonin works well for me. I often stack it with DL Phenylalanine, Taurine and ZMA. That combo on an empty stomach KO's me in about 30 mins.


 Dl phen wakes me up. What dosage you take?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Around 950mg. It depends when you take it as to how it will affect you.


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

From memory if you use something like 5-HTP https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000Z94138/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=B000Z94138&linkCode=as2&tag=ukgy-21&linkId=494dbfa104ccdbb37e8992f213b96fd5

I think it breaks down to either seratonin or melatonin in your system or rather is used in their production. So as a partner to melatonin can be quite useful for sleep aid  or if you can't get melatonin this isn't a bad first place to start.

I had it for a mood boost but i have to say it made me far more tired than it did happy!

For melatonin I have a HUGE tub I picked up in the USA a few years ago for about $10, if you know anyone going out there it's worth asking as its really easy to get. I find melatonin works to keep me asleep longer rather than put me to sleep and when I wake up I feel a lot more lethargic for longer...


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm the same. Chronic insomnia. Tried everything. The pills always stop working. Melatonin that has Worked for me is from Bio Vea.

I have a serious suggestion - try Paul Mckenna I can make you sleep, it really works, it's superb. Gutted I lost the CD and now don't have it on ipad, really have to get another.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

BeingReborn said:


> I'm the same. Chronic insomnia. Tried everything. The pills always stop working. Melatonin that has Worked for me is from Bio Vea.
> 
> I have a serious suggestion - try Paul Mckenna I can make you sleep, it really works, it's superb. Gutted I lost the CD and now don't have it on ipad, really have to get another.


 The paul mckenna sleep like a log thing worked well for me for about 3 weeks until I knew the audio off by heart... That's a nack I developed from 20 yrs of transcribing on guitar lol.

You should definitely try finding peace in a frantic world if the hypnosis cds work on you.

The audio is just a prompt for you to do the work yourself so using the audio every day for years is not an issue.


----------

